# Information please.



## Rylan45 (Apr 29, 2008)

I am an african american my wife is white and we have one daughter.
We are both well educated and I own a very successful business.
We wish to spend a month in porto to decide if this would be a good move for us. Can anyone give me honest information on how we will be treated. And what would be the chances of starting a business or purchasing a small business in porto if we want to live there? I am looking at a 3 to five year plan to allow me to learn the language and make contacts.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I'm a bit north of Portugal (in France) but have lived in various parts of Europe for some 15 years now. There are far more mixed race couples here than I ever saw back in the States. While I can't say Europe is free of racism or discrimination, it does seem to be a very different sort, based more on cultural differences than on skin color.

But, coming from the US, you need to be ready for what will seem like insanely oppressive bureaucracy when it comes to starting or purchasing a business. It will be absolutely necessary for you to speak, read and write the language reasonably well in order to have a chance at succeeding.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## solarq (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Rylan 45,

success in Portugal is not so much depending on the color of your skin but the contacts you have and the family you were born. The contacts generated in a Portuguese family are very important. Often chances are given to somebody because he or she is a cousin (primo) of a member of the family, or is the friend of a friend. So being active in Expat-forums could be a substitute for family contacts.

Most people of African origin seem to live in the Lisbon area, but as far as I remember the people of Porto are more open and friendly. You will meet lots of people, who had been living in Africa, especially Angola and Mozmbique.

You have to be prepared to lots of bureaucracy, especially as you come from outside Europe. I could send you a link to portuguese legislation about imigration, if you are interested - of course in Portuguese language. 

I am actually German, married to a Portuguese woman with nearly 30 years of experience in Portugal. Although I am a citizen of a member- state of the European Union, moving to another country inside Europe can not be compared to a move inside the US. I am living in the Lisbon area.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

